# so girls how do you know whether the eggs were really mature enough???



## melon (Jun 25, 2009)

Morning, sorry to harp on about this but still wondering pre my review chat with the big man....can you tell from the follicle size, any other indicators, or just the fact that they didn't work. Cos if it wasn't them, next question is was it the sperm, and what do we do about those little swimmers? Actually we are thinking of booking a consult at instituto bernabeu uk office to ask for swimming tests and see if IMSI wd be better...
All info and stories gratefully accepted, hope y'all enjoyed your Easter eggs
Melonxx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, there is a great questionnaire on here that might give you some ideas of what to ask your consultant and I'm sure some of the questions will be relevant:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

Hope that helps

Beth
xXx


----------



## melon (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Beth,

Well Dr Slippery says protocol, eggs, everything 100% fine, he would do exactly the same again if we have another cycle with the same donor. He puts the blame 100% on DHs sperm. So girls, now we know, short protocol, OHSS, 30+ follicles, Day 10 harvesting, why have we been wasting our time on anything else?

Anyway am putting it all behind us, other than waiting for him to put all this in writing so I can report him to GMC, and eagerly awaiting Reprofit in may, though have started talking to DH about embie adoption just in case....
Have a great day
Melonxx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

> he would do exactly the same again if we have another cycle with the same donor


Surely he would also suggest ICSI if he's blaming the sperm?

Good luck with Reprofit, they were on our short list of clinics, from what I read at the time they have a great reputation and good results.

Beth
xXx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Beth, what do you attribute your Greek success to?  please, any ideas very much appreciated..


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, I think it's a combination of things.

I used the services of Ruth (FF moderator & Fertility Nurse, see www.greeceivf.com) who coordinated all my treatment and arranged for my medication to be delivered etc. She also arranges for you to meet Sharon (another English nurse) when you are at Serum and she stays with you for all your treatment. This made the whole process simple and stress free and doesn't cost any extra.

Serum are very thorough with their investigations prior to treatment based on your history. With me Penny recommended an aqua scan to check the location and size of the fibroids I have. They also do a unique chlamydia test, which tests menstrual blood, this often shows up the presence of the bacteria, even on those who had been given a negative result by UK clinics. Luckily ours was negative, but if it is positive then they prescribe a strong course of antibiotics and then sometimes a hysteroscopy. 

They also use a gentle stimulation for the donor, so you don't get a huge quantity of eggs, but they are of an good quality. They chose a great donor for us, she had proven fertility and was 27 (plus a match to the eye/hair colour etc that we asked for)

Plus I guess we had some good luck too 

Beth
XxX


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks and very best of luck going forward.


----------

